# Searching Appratment in Riyadh



## mikey2014 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

can you recommend my any websites for appartments in Riyadh?

Regards,
Mikey


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Dubizzle.


----------



## Socceroos17 (Jul 28, 2014)

As BedouGirl said, dubizzle is the best however when searching in Riyadh, the best thing to do is to focus on an area and check the real estate offices there.


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

check expatriates.com for local things searching...it may help u


----------

